
Four software lessons you can learn from HBO's Silicon Valley - CrankyBear
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/software-lessons-from-hbos-silicon-valley/
======
ckenst
Love this! Plus I didn't realize Silicon Valley was already on Amazon Prime,
which means it's binge watching time!

